# Bloodmoon- Failed to load snowflake: Meshes\BM_Snow01.nif



## abail230 (May 7, 2010)

I own Elder Scrolls III GOTY ed. and I have played through the main game without the expansions. I recently installed the Bloodmoon expansion and was met with this error:

"Failed to load snowflake: Meshes\BM_Snow01.nif"

I looked on other threads and tried to follow others' advice, such as running as an admin, or moving the files from the Bethesda file to elsewhere. 

I can get the program to run correctly by running as an admin, but then my saved game files do not appear in-game. they appear in the data files on the opening screen, but not during the game.


How can I get my saved files back????


----------

